# AMD stellt endlich neue FirePro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE4: Produktseite online



## Skysnake (7. August 2012)

*AMD stellt endlich neue FirePro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE4: Produktseite online*

*Update 4:
*Inzwischen ist nun auch die offizielle Produktseite der "W"-Series online: AMD FirePro

Hier auch noch ein Link zu einigen Bildern von der SIGGRAPH 2012 mit dem AMD Stand: http://fireuser.com/blog/pics_from_siggraph_2012_day_1_-_amd_firepro_booth/
*
Update 3:
*Carsten und Marc haben mich freundlicherweise darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das OIT bereits mit der HD5800 Serie, alias Cypress, eingeführt wurde. Bis jetzt hat man davon allerdings nicht viel mit bekommen, weshalb es z.B. mir unbekannt war. Danke nochmal an dieser Stelle.

Soweit ich die von Marc hierzu in diesem Topic geposteten Folien verstanden habe, bezieht sich dieses Feature auch nur auf DirectCompute/DX11/CS5. Ausschlaggebend hierbei ist wohl dieser Passus: 

"DirectCompute enables Single Shader Pass transparen pixel sorting - DX11/CS5-specific features used: Atomic operations and Append Buffer"

Anscheinend also keine Auswirkung auf OpenGL, sondern nur für speziellen Funktionen unter DirectCompute zu verwenden, die dafür sorgen, dass eine Sortierung der transparenten Objekte auf Pixelebene erfolgt. Somit ist diese Funktion Implementierungsabhängig und erfolgt nicht ohne das Zutun der Softwareentwickler.
*
Update 2:
*PCGH_Carsten war so freundlich im Beitrag von PCGH die kompletten slides online zu stellen. Ich kann nur empfehlen, sich diese einmal in ihrer Gesamtheit an zu schauen, wen das Thema interessiert.

Eine Folie möchte ich aber doch nochmals genauer beleuchten, und zwar folgende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man Transparenz Artefakte auf der einen Seite und ein korrekt dargestelltes Bild auf der anderen Seite. Abgehandelt wird das ganze unter OIT - Order Independent Transparency, also reihenfolgenunabhängiger Transparenz. Das scheint auf den ersten Blick nichts besonderes zu sein. Wer allerdings einmal mit OpenGL programmiert hat, und hierauf wird dies sicherlich gemünzt sein, weiß, das Transparenzeffekte abhängig von der Reihenfolge sind, in der Sie gezeichnet werden. Ein Objekt sieht erst so aus, als ob es hinter einer Scheibe liegen würde, wenn die Scheibe nach dem eigentlich Objekt gezeichnet wird. Ist dies nicht der Fall, dann sieht man diesen Effekt nicht. Sofern die hier vorgestellte Technik wirklich dazu in der Lage wäre, die Darstellung unabhängig von der Reihenfolge der gezeichneten Objekte zu machen, dann wäre dies unter OpenGL ein gewaltiger Fortschritt. Wie das Ganze funktionieren soll, und ob es sich wirklich um die Behandlung genau dieses Problems dreht ist leider nicht ersichtlich. Man wird aber sicherlich in Zukunft noch einiges darüber hören.

Gerade wenn man an die Spieleportierung auf Linux durch Valve denkt, wäre dies eine große Erleichterung, und damit auch definitiv für den ganz normalen Gamer eine interessante Technologie.
Quelle:AMD: FirePro-Workstation-Beschleuniger der W-Serie und FirePro Workstation-APU - Bildergalerie - 2012/08/AMD_FirePro_W-Series___12_.png
*
Update:*
Auf tomshardware.de ist nun auch ein Test der neuen FirePro inkl. Vergleich zum Vorhänger als auch zu nVidias Quadros auf Fermi-Basis.

Der Test ist sehr umfangreich, lässt sich aber doch mit wenigen Worten zusammenfassen: "Licht und Schatten", wobei man bei Schatten wohl eher von tiefster Finsternis sprechen kann. Mal schlagen sich die neuen FirePro hervorragend, dann stürzen Sie wieder völlig ab und unterliegen den nun doch schon etwas betagten Quadros von nVidia haushoch. Tomshardware kommt hier zu dem Schluss, dass es sich wohl um Probleme/nicht optimierte Treiber handelt, dem ich mich voll und ganz anschließen kann. Die Unterschiede sind teilweise einfach so immens, dass es einfach keine andere rationale Erklärung dafür gibt. Dem Betroffenen hilft dies aber absolut nichts, da er eben mit dieser Leistung dann leben muss. Zumindest bis die Treiberentwicklung diesen Puntk ausgebessert hat, was aber, wie wir ja alle wissen, eine nicht absehbare Zeitspanne in Anspruch nehmen kann. Hiermit haben wir auch sicherlich die Erklärung, warum wir so lange auf die GCN FirePros warten mussten. "Treiber". Schlicht und ergreifend "Treiber" haben wohl dafür gesorgt, das wir so lange warten mussten, denn was nützt einem die beste Hardware, wenn die Treiber nicht mitspielen und man quasi nen Ferrarimotor im Trabi hat. Richtig. Einfach gar nichts. Hier muss AMD auch ganz klar noch viel Kraft und Geld in die Weiterentwicklung der Treiber stecken. Da es sich allerdings um eine völlig neue Architektur handelt, die nun ersteinmal für die nächsten Jahre wohl eine recht solide Grundlage sein wird, besteht Grund zur Hoffnung, das sich AMD diesem Thema erfolgreich annehmen wird können. Im Moment kann man aber nur sagen, das jeder Interessent selbst schauen muss, welche Karte wie bei seinen Anwendungen performt. Der Markt, die Hardware, als auch die Software sind einfach viel zu unterschiedlich, als das man hier eine generelle Kaufempfehlung aussprechen könnte. Weder für AMD, noch für nVidia. Denn eines muss auch klar sein. Die Software in diesem Bereich ist oft sehr stark optimiert, und durch solche Optimierung, sofern Sie nur für einen der beiden Hersteller erfolgen, kann dafür sorgen, das mal die eine Karte vorne liegt, und ein anderes mal eben die andere. 


Hier noch eine umfangreiche Übersicht über die neuen FirePro Karten. Auffallend hierbei ist, das die W8000 zwar auf einen Tahiti Pro sezt, aber nur über ein 256Bit Speicherinterface und damit nur 4 GB Speicher verfügt. Hiermit soll wohl ein zusätzlicher Kaufanreiz für die W9000 geschaffen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Punkt möchte ich allerdings noch herausstellen. Die W9000 hat laut obiger Tabelle eine DP-Leistung von 1024 GFlop/s. AMD hätte damit die "magische" TFlop/s Grenze bei doppelter Genauigkeit überschritten. Zwar handelt sich sich hier nur um den theoretischen Wert, und nicht den realen Wert in DGEMM, man sollte der TFlop-Grenze damit aber schon sehr nahe kommen. Zum Vergleich sowohl Intel mit XeonPhi als auch nVidia mit GK110, alias K20, wollen die TFlop-Grenze bei doppelter Genauigkeit in DGEMM/Linpack knacken. AMD hat also allein von den technischen Daten erstmals wirklich ein völlig konkurrenzfähiges Produkt für den profesionellen Markt (zumindest HPC) am Start. Bleibt abzuwarten, ob Sie diese Chance nutzen können oder nicht.

Quelle:
GCN geht Arbeiten: AMD FirePro W9000 und W8000 im Workstation-Test : Übersicht und Einführung


*Orginalnews:
*AMD machte mit seiner neuen GCN Architektur Ende 2011 einen großen Schritt in Richtung mehr Flexibilität bei Computingaufgaben auf der GPU. Man verabschiedete sich vom bisherigen VLIW-Design, welches zwar in einigen Bereichen unschlagbar war, dem aber einfach eine entsprechende Performance bei einer Vielzahl von Problemen fehlte. Hier hatte nVidia insbesondere mit ihrer Fermi-Architektur gut vorgelegt, auch wenn diese mit massiven Startproblemen zu kämpfen hatte.

Um so größer war natürlich die Erwartung an AMD, da diese bereits seit längerem von ihren neuen FirePro Karten sprechen. Besonders schmerzlich hierbei ist, das nVidia zwar mit den Desktop-Karten der neuen Generation einige Monate nach AMD erst auf den Markt kam, ihren Tesla (nVidia Äquivalent einer FirePro) Karten aber bereits kurze Zeit später auf dem Markt war. Auf den ersten Blick scheint es so, als ob AMD wieder einmal eine gute Chance verpasst hätte, Marktanteile zu gewinnen. Glück im Unglück, kann AMD aber auf die, in diesem Bereich wichtige, unzulängliche Double-Percision-Leistung der Tesla K10 von nVidia hoffen, wofür nVidia auch einiges an Kritik einstecken musste, da Sie eben dieses mal die Rolle der effizienten Karte, die aber nicht in allen Bereichen überzeugen kann einnehmen. 

Wenden wir uns nun aber den neuen FirePro zu.

AMD teilt, wie man auf dem folgenden Bild sehen kann, ihre neuen diskreten FirePro Karten in 4 Klassen ein.  Entry, Mid-Range ($599), High($899 & $1599) und Ultra High($3999). Wie man sieht, führt AMD die Entry-Klasse nicht weiter, hierzu später mehr. Bei allen anderen Klassen unterscheidet sich das Namensschema dahingehend, dass das V durch ein W und die zweite Ziffer durch eine 0 ersetzt wird. Dies führt dazu, das man nun absolut eindeutig die unterschiedlichen Leistungsstufen voneinander unterscheiden kann. So wünscht man sich das!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Betrachten wir nun, was wir für die, für den professionellen Bereich typischen, exorbitanten Preise erwarten dürfen.

Beginnen wir mit der W5000 für 599$




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Einstieg in die GCN-FirePro Serie fällt überschaubar aus. Die Features sind bereits überwiegend aus dem Desktop bekannt. Im Einzelnen sind dies:


All-new GCN architecture
AMD ZeroCore
AMD PowerTune
PCI-E 3.0
Single-Slot Design
kein extra Stromstecker
Cape Verde GPU
128-Bit Interface
2 GB GDDR5 

16 ROPs, 40 Textureinheiten
640 Shader

Neu hingegen ist der sogenannten "GeometryBoost". Was sich dahinter verbirgt ist leider nicht klar, es könnte sich hierbei um die Aufhebung von Treiberlimierungen der Desktop-Karten handeln.


Für den professionellen Filmbereich stehen noch "framelock/genlock" bereit, sowie per DisplayPort 1.2 bis zu 6 Displays mit nur einer Karte betreiben zu können. Hierzu stehen allerdings "nur" 4 DisplayPort 1.2 Anschlüsse zur Verfügung, womit wohl ein DP1.2 Hub nötig sein wird, der z.B. in diesem Dokument zu sehen ist. Bei der abgebildeten Karte, mit ihren 3 Anschlüssen, handelt es sich entweder um ein Symbolbild, odr AMD hat mal wieder ihren obligatorischen Fehler in ihre Präsentation gebaut, und es sollten nur 2 DP1.2 Anschlüsse sein... EDIT: In der Übersicht ist wirklich auch nur von 2 DP-Ports die Rede, also wirklich der obligatorische AMD Fehler in einer Presentation 



Ansonsten wirbt AMD noch mit einigen Leistungsdaten:


bis zu 4x der triangle Berechnungsrate
2,5x höhere Speicherbandbreite im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz
bis zu 2x der compute performance der vorhergehenden Generation



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weitere Bilder der W5000:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die nächst größere Karte, die W7000 für noch humane 899$ gehört dann bereits zu High:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Features entsprechen hierbei im großen und ganzen denen der kleineren Karte und nur die Performance-Angaben haben sich geändert. Hier sieht man nun auch 4 Displayport-Anschlüsse. Die Karte kommt ebenfalls im Single-Slot Design daher.



Bis zu 2,1x der triangle Berechnungsrate
Bis zu 5x so schnell wie die Konkurrenz bei Berechnungen
1,7x die Speicherbandbreite der Konkurrenz
1x 6-Pin 

Pitcaim GPU
256-Bit Speicherinterface
4GB GDDR5 

32 ROPs, 80 Textureinheiten
1280 Shader






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weitere Bilder der W7000:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Weiter geht es dann mit der W8000 für bereits stolze 1599$:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den großen Preissprung von 700$ gibt es auch eine ganze Reihe von Neuerungen:




All-new GCN architecute
ECC Speicherunterstützung (neu)
Unterstützung für Texturgrößen von bis zu 32TB via PRT (neu)
AMD ZeroCore
GeometryBoost
PCI-E 3.0
Dual-Slot Design
2x 6-Pin Stromstecker
Tahiti Pro
256Bit Speicherinterface
4GB GDDR5
32 ROPs, 112 Textureinheiten
1792 Shader
900 MHz GPU-Takt 1375 MHz Ram-Takt
176 GB/s Speicherbandbreite
28,8 GP/s Pixelfüllrate
100,8 GT/s Texturfüllrate 

3225,6 GFlop/s SP & 806,4 GFlop/s DP

Gerade der ECC Support bügelt eine der größten Schwachstellen bisheriger FirePro Karten von AMD aus. Nämlich den fehlenden ECC Support, womit Sie für wirklich große Cluster im HPC-Bereich eher uninteressant wurden, da bei derartig großen System es einfach sehr wichtig ist, dass die Ergebnisse auch stimmen und einfach durch die schiere Anzahl an Karten, die eigentlich extrem seltenen Speicherfehler doch relevant werden. Hier hatte man bisher keine Wahl und musste eine entsprechende Tesla-Karte von nVidia kaufen. Dies ändert sich nun.


Die Karte ist also ganz klar eher für große bis sehr große Systeme ausgelegt, die wohl auch eher für Compute-Aufgaben gedacht sind. Die bis zu 32TB an Texturgröße sprechen aber auch für den Einsatz in großen Renderclustern der großen Filmstudios.


Bleibt noch der obligatorische Leistungsvergleich:


Bis zu 4,5x so schnell wie die Konkurrenz bei der compute leistung
Bis zu 1,9x die triangle Berechnungsrate der Konkurrenz
1,5x die Speicherbandbreite der Konkurrenz
1x 8-Pin + 1x 6-Pin Stromstecker
Tahiti XT

384Bit Speicherinterface
6GB GDDR5
32 ROPs, 128 Textureinheiten
2048 Shader
975 MHz GPU-Takt 1375 MHz Ram-Takt
264 GB/s Speicherbandbreite
32 GP/s Pixelfüllrate
128 GT/s Texturfüllrate 

4096 GFlop/s SP & 1024 GFlop/s DP



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weitere Bilder der W8000:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und zum Schluss noch der Top-Dog die W9000 für exorbitante 3999$!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Feature-Set unterscheidet sich nur durch zwei zusätzliche DisplayPort 1.2 Anschlüsse, die nun auch als Mini-Version ausgeführt sind. Was an dieser Stelle noch erwähnt sein sollte ist die Tatsache, das AMD keine Aussage zur Größe des verbauten Speichers tätigt. Dieser wird sicherlich aber auch einen entscheidenden Einfluss auf den Preis der jeweiligen Karte haben und sicherlich auch als zusätzliches Merkmal zur Differenzierung zwischen den einzelnen Karten dienen.


Bzgl der Performance gibt es folgendes zu verkünden:


Bis zu 3,9x so schnell wie die Konkurrenz bei Compute
Bis zu 1,5x die triangle Berechnungsrate der Konkurrenz
83% mehr Speicherbandbreite als die Konkurrenz (also 1.83x die Speicherbandbreite der Konkurrenz)
Weitere Bilder der W9000:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nun noch ein allgemeiner Punkt. AMD stellt ja insbesondere die Speicherbandbreite im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz heraus. Der Grund hierfür ist nicht unbedingt jedem klar, daher möchte ich hier noch darauf eingehen.


Viele, wenn nicht gar sehr viele, Probleme, bei denen man eine derartige GPU für Berechnungen einsetzt, sind Speicherbandbreiten limitiert. Das heißt, dass die Recheneinheiten nicht schnell genug mit Daten versorgt werden können und daher idlen. Dies ist bereits seit längerem ein Problem, nicht nur bei GPUs, sondern auch bei CPUs. Die Rechenleistung steigt schneller an als die Speicherbandbreite. Eine im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz höhere Speicherbandbreite ist daher ein entscheidendes Kaufargument, da teilweise/oft diese Mehrleistung direkt in mehr Gesamtperformance umgesetzt werden kann. 

Hier auch nochmal alle Informationen in der Kurzübersicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem wir nun erschöpfend die diskreten GCN FirePros betrachtet haben, wenden wir uns nun der versprochenen Überraschung zu. Der eine oder andere Leser hat vielleicht schon gemerkt, das ich von "diskreten GCN FirePro" gesprochen habe. Dies hat auch einen einfachen Grund. AMD bringt erstmals auch ihre iGPU als FirePro auf den Markt. Hiermit lässt sich auch der Wegfall des Entry-Bereichs bei den diskreten GPUs erklären. Hier spielt nun die iGPU.

Zunächst einmal die Marketingfolien:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus der Angabe der "Piledriver" Kerne wird klar, das es sich um APUs der Trinity Serie handeln muss, da nunmal diese auf die neuen "Piledriver" Kerne setzen. Jetzt fragt sich sicherlich der eine oder andere, warum man eine derartige APU kaufen sollte, und keine gnaz normale. Ganz einfach. Allein die Zusicherung, dass die Hardware inkl. Treiber mit den zertifiziertn Produkten reibungslos zusammenarbeitet ist vielen Firmen einiges an Geld wert, da die eventuellen Ausfälle sehr sehr sehr viel höhere Kosten verursachen würden als einige hundert Dollar höhere Anschaffungspreise für die Hardware. Also selbst bei absolut gleichen Produkten hardwareseitig spielen hier die Treiber die entscheidende Rolle. Wie entscheidend das sein kann zeigt auch die nächste Folie, in der ein Test auf dem Konkurrenzprodukt nicht ausgeführt werden kann. Dies stellt natürlich für jeden professionellen Anwender den Super-GAU dar und ist völlig inakzeptabel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten bleibt zu sagen, das AMD mit ihren APUs eben sehr starke iGPUs verkauft, die den entsprechenden Konkurrenzprodukten von Intel haushoch überlegen sind im Bereich der iGPU, was auch die entsprechenden Diagramme sehr deutlich veranschaulichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch eine Übersicht der wichtigsten Informationen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:
AMD stellt FirePro-Profigrafiklösungen (GCN) vor (Update) - ComputerBase
EDIT: Noch einige weitere Informationen aus der Übersicht von Tomshardware.de hinzugefügt


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor*

Netter Artikel 
Allerdings fehlen dir noch die FirePro-APUs A300 und A320  
Die enstprechen offenbar 1:1 den Desktop-Trinitys A10 5x00 - vielleicht sind sie deshalb noch nirgendwo zu kriegen, weil sie in den Profimarkt umgeleitet werden...


----------



## Fatalii (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor*

Nunja es wurde langsam Zeit. Die lang erwartete GCN-Archtektur hält Einzug in den professionellen Bereich.
(Wie man hörte nurtzen einige schon die Comsumerkarten)

Mich würde ja interessieren, wieso man sich so viel Zeit gelassen hat. Wollte man auf die nächste Revision der
großen GCN-Chips warten? Umso kleinere Fertigungs- und Architekturverbesserungen im Bereich der 
Caches und Effektivität auszunutzen?

Letzten Endes stehen diese Karten fast konkurrenzlos dar. Die Leistung des GK104 ist im GPGPU-Bereich ja 
eher bescheiden (u.a. siehe Skysnakes Speicherbandbreiten-Erklärung).

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor*

Jaja, das kommt gleich 

Ich sitze schon dran, aber das braucht doch deutlich länger als erwartet, daher mal ne "kurz" Version bevors auf der Main auftaucht und alles für die Katz ist 

NEED Platz für Bilder


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor*

Oh ja das kenne ich ^^ 
Das wäre hier schon eine ziemliche Gemeinheit, wenn die ganze Arbeit hier nur Minuten später für die Katz wäre, weil der Thread mal wieder geschlossen wird.


Edit: 
noch eine Besonderheit: die "HD7950"-Firepro W8000 hat ein auf 256bit reduziertes Speicherinterface! AMD will hier wohl mal ernsthaft Kohle machen indem nur die W9000 unbeschnitten bleibt


----------



## Skysnake (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor*

Puh 

Sodele endlich fertig 

Leider haben die letzten Bilder nicht mehr in den Post gepasst, und runter skalieren lassen Sie sich nicht... ... Ich skalier die runter,speicher den Beitrag und TATA alles wieder auf Orginalgröße....  Dann muss es halt so bleiben..


----------



## Locuza (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor*



Fatalii schrieb:


> Mich würde ja interessieren, wieso man sich so viel Zeit gelassen hat. Wollte man auf die nächste Revision der
> großen GCN-Chips warten? Umso kleinere Fertigungs- und Architekturverbesserungen im Bereich der
> Caches und Effektivität auszunutzen?
> 
> ...


Erstes eine neue Revision, zweitens hat man wohl einige Zeit an den Treibern gefeilt. 
Konkurrenzlos sind die Karten dennoch nicht. Sie werden selbst vom Fermi (Quadro 6000, weniger als 512 Cores, und stark begrenzter Takt) in einigen Szenarien zersägt.

@ Skysnake

Könntest du vielleicht oben ein paar Absätze löschen? Vielleicht sollte man lieber einen Fließtext schreiben und die Folien einfach in den Anhang setzen, ich empfinde das etwas als ausufernd, aber nur meine Meinung. 

Tomshardware hat zwei Karten testen können, dass wäre wohl auch noch als zusätzlicher Link interessant:
GCN geht Arbeiten: AMD FirePro W9000 und W8000 im Workstation-Test : Übersicht und Einführung


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor*



Locuza schrieb:


> Tomshardware hat zwei Karten testen können, dass wäre wohl auch noch als zusätzlicher Link interessant:
> GCN geht Arbeiten: AMD FirePro W9000 und W8000 im Workstation-Test : Übersicht und Einführung


 
Jo, darin hab ich auch grad geschmökert - gar nicht mal so geil in vielen Fällen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor*

274W? Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt


----------



## Locuza (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 274W? Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt


 Nach der Giga-Shit-Edition und der 7750 Shit-Edition, ist das auch nur wieder Shit 
Traurig wie sehr AMD doch sparen muss und oft Aufwand scheut. 
Unglaublich Krass ist der Unterschied zwischen der W9000 und der W8000.


----------



## totovo (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor*

Sicher sind 275W nicht schön, ich denke aber, AMD muss hier auf nummer Sicher gehen, damit so ein Teil nicht doch mit steigendem Alter mal ausfällt...
Du musst bedenken, das die Karten 24h am Tag laufen (müssen)...

Da ist sicher ne Menge Luft nach unten... Was mich aber wundert: der Fertigungsprozess scheint doch noch nicht so ausgereift zu sein... Das hat man schon an der Ghz Edition gesehen. Normalerweise ist GCN extrem effizient, aber ab einem bestimmten Takt braucht man anscheinend extrem viel mehr Spannung um alle Chips stabil zu bekommen... Eventuell müsste AMD mal eine neue Reversion ins Rennen schicken.
Das wiederum lohnt sich nicht, denke ich, da innerhalb des nächsten ~3/4 Jahr die nächste Generation ansteht...


----------



## Skysnake (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE: Erster Test*

Sagen wir eher binnen der nächsten 3-6 Monate 

AMD ist einfach VIEL zu spät dran mit den FirePro.... Wenn ich mir aber die Benchmarks von Tomshardware so anschauen und über die Ergebnisse etwas nachdenke, dann bin ich glaub ich am Ende doch ganz froh, dass Sie die Karte nicht früher ins Rennen geschickt haben. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie schlecht die Treiber vor ein paar Monaten waren


----------



## Locuza (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE: Erster Test*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Sagen wir eher binnen der nächsten 3-6 Monate
> 
> AMD ist einfach VIEL zu spät dran mit den FirePro.... Wenn ich mir aber die Benchmarks von Tomshardware so anschauen und über die Ergebnisse etwas nachdenke, dann bin ich glaub ich am Ende doch ganz froh, dass Sie die Karte nicht früher ins Rennen geschickt haben. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie schlecht die Treiber vor ein paar Monaten waren


 Naja viel zu spät stimmt ja so nicht. Wenn wir pi mal Daumen 5-7 Monate für eine Workstation-GPU nehmen, dann passt das eig. schon. Ende Juni oder Anfang Juli wäre natürlich cooler gewesen.


----------



## Fatalii (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE: Erster Test*

Oha das mit den Fermis habe ich ja ganz vergessen. Nun gut, dann bin ich etwas weniger optimistisch.

Ich bin gespannt inwiefern AMD hier noch optimiert. Der Verbauch liest sich so, als ob AMD es mit Brutforce
versuchen will.

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE: Erster Test*

Naja, nicht unbedingt. Die Karte bringt halt auch verdammt viel mit. Allein die 6GB RAM bei dem Speichertakt sind nicht ganz ohne. Zudem halt >1TFlop/s DP. 

Und naja, die "Benches" von Tomshardware zeigen ja auch ganz klar, dass da so einiges noch im argen liegt. Manche/viele Eregnisse machen einfach überhaupt gar keinen Sinn. Wie gesagt, dem Kunden hilft das aber nicht weiter, wenn er eben diese Produkte verwendet, wobei ja auch von  Tomshardware gesagt wurde, das Sie die Ergebnisse von AMD nicht nachvollziehen können. Eventuell hat AMD auch gefailed und nen alten Treiber mit geschickt  zutrauen würde ich denen das....

Ich würde die Ergebnisse daher nicht auf die Goldwage legen, so wie es TH auch nicht macht.

EDIT:
Was auch so ne Sache ist, ist das ne Quadro 6000 auch ihre 3500 - 6000€ kostet  wat ne Preisspanne 

Die W9000 wird also nicht teurer, eventuell sogar billiger und hat eben das bessere Featureset, "nur" an den Treibern muss halt noch gearbeitet werden.... Wenn man jetzt ne Karte kaufen muss, fährt man auf lange Sicht wahrscheinlich besser mit der W9000 als mit der Quadro 6000. Am Besten man schaut aber wie schon oft gesagt, was für EINEN SELBST am Besten ist.


----------



## Rollora (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE: Erster Test*

Es hat sich also nichts geändert im Pro-Markt: so gut die HARDware von AMD/ATI auch ist, man hinkt immer noch bei den Treibern hinterher und da man dort eine rundum zuverlässige Lösung braucht und AMD das nicht bietet, wird Nvidia zu Recht Marktführer bleiben


----------



## bofferbrauer (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE: Erster Test*

Mal den kompletten Test auf TomsHardware durchgelesen und mein Fazit hierbei war wohl: Je komplexer, desto besser für die neuen Firepro... wenn die Treiber mitspielen!

Und W8000 reicht völlig, es sei denn man braucht unbedingt die zusätzlichen features des W9000


----------



## R.Unkel (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE: Erster Test*

hehe 2 x w8000  würde mir auch völlig reichen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE: Erster Test*

Bezüglich OIT - das ist mitnichten neu. Das konnte auch schon die HD 5800/Cypress anno 2009, Stichwort Techdemo Mecha. Darum bin ich auch nicht nochmal extra darauf eingegangen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE: Erster Test*

Gab sogar ein PDF Deck dazu (was wir aber glaube ich nicht online haben).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE: Erster Test*

THX. Daran hab ich mich jetzt absolut Null erinnert, dass das schon mit Cypress gekommen ist. 

Gibts dafür auch noch ne tiefer gehende Erläuterung, wie das funktioniert?

Bis jetzt scheint es ja nicht DER burner/must have gewesen zu sein. Zudem bin ich mit meiner HD5870 unter OpenGL in das stink normale Problem der Abhängigkeit der Draw-Reihenfolge rein gelaufen.  Wann soll denn das dann was bringen? Und vor allem was muss man einstellen, um das zu nutzen??? Oder hatten das nur die FirePro?

Genau wie Display-Overlay nur im FirePro/Quadro Treiber aktiviert ist und ansonsten nicht 

EDIT: 
Ok habs jetzt wohl verstanden. Es ist mehr oder weniger ne API-Erweiterung, die dafür sorgt, man muss Sie aber eben auch verwenden, sprich bringt einem erst mal nichts. Nur wenn der Softwareentwickler es halt direkt implementiert, und auf so was kann man wohl eher länger denn kürzer warten.


----------



## thysol (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE: Erster Test*



Skysnake schrieb:


> THX. Daran hab ich mich jetzt absolut Null erinnert, dass das schon mit Cypress gekommen ist.


 
Jo, da gabs so ne Techdemo mit nem durchsichtigen Roboter. 

BTW, ist eigentlich der einzige Unterschied zwischen Profi-Karten und normalen Karten das die OpenGL/GPGPU DP Leistung besser ist?


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE: Erster Test*



thysol schrieb:


> Jo, da gabs so ne Techdemo mit nem durchsichtigen Roboter.
> 
> BTW, ist eigentlich der einzige Unterschied zwischen Profi-Karten und normalen Karten das die OpenGL/GPGPU DP Leistung besser ist?


 
Die DP-Leistung ist identisch (bzw nur durch den Takt bedingt unterschiedlich), da die Radeons gegenüber den FirePros nicht beschnitten sind.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE: Erster Test*



> The Mecha demo shows the results of a new approach to rendering semi-transparent objects without pre-sorting, known as *order-independent transparency (OIT)*. It is made possible by the ATI Radeon™ HD 5000 Series of graphics processors and the new features of Microsoft® DirectX® 11 technology. Blending is an order-dependent operation that requires sorting objects before rendering them. Atomic operations and append buffers make it possible to construct per-pixel fragment lists and sort them on the GPU. The results are a significant increase in speed and accuracy over those possible with traditional techniques.



http://developer.amd.com/downloads/AMD-Demo-Mecha-v1.1.msi
http://media.amddevcentral.com/video/gpu_videos/5800Demo/AMD-Mecha-720p-web.mov


----------



## Skysnake (8. August 2012)

*AW: AMD stellt endlich neue FirPro, mit kleiner Überaschung, vor UPDATE: Erster Test*

Danke Marc, zieh ich mir dann mal heute rein, jetzt will Frauchen aber bischen Zeit mit mir


----------

